# Aloha from Hawaii :)



## Jackie O (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm Jackie coming at you guy's all the way from the Aloha state. I'm Cali girl at heart, born & raised but me and my husband are both stationed here (he's active Army, I'm reserves). I just truly have a passion for makeup and Makeup Art Cosmetics. A lot of these new lines coming out are, cute, but I always stay true to MAC!! Anywho, just wanted to introduce myself!

By the way, I also do youtube video tutorials (kind of new at at it, but it's so addicting!) I've posted a few of them as blog entries if you guys are curious to check em out!

Hope to meet lot's of cool peeps here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





youtube.com/lilpumpkinpie05
myspace.com/lilnaijachic


----------



## nunu (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello


----------



## rei181 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi! I'm on the Big Island. It's nice to meet others in Hawaii on here.

Renee


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 10, 2009)

hi everyone!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## sugypop1 (Oct 12, 2009)

wow! your skin looks sooo flawless. what makeup are you wearing (if any).


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sugypop1* 

 
_wow! your skin looks sooo flawless. what makeup are you wearing (if any)._

 
thank you so much, I am wearing my Studio Fix Fluid in NW45 in all three pictures. The last two pictures I'm wearing Mineralize SkinFinish Natural in Deep Dark on top of that


----------



## MAC_is_Crack (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome!  I'm so jealous, I'd love to live in Hawaii...my sister got married in Maui and it's the most beautiful place I have ever seen!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 13, 2009)

Jackie! Welcome!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 14, 2009)

Aloha!
Welcome! I live here on O'ahu as well, Are you guys stationed up at Schofeild Barracks?


----------



## kayeeh (Oct 15, 2009)

welcome welcome! I'm originally from O'ahu, too! Pearl City. I was gonna say Schofield, too. Hope to see u around the forums!


----------



## Dezi Lu (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Jackie!


----------



## Willa (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome on Specktra!


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi~Flower* 

 
_Aloha!
Welcome! I live here on O'ahu as well, Are you guys stationed up at Schofeild Barracks?_

 
my hubby is at Schofield, I am at Fort Shafter


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome!  Love your avatar, you are stunning.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Jackie and welcome to Specktra!  You are gorgeous and I can't wait to see some FOTDs from you!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

hello pretty lady and welcome to specktra!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Jackie and


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2009)

welcome to specktra, jackie!


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi gorgeous, welcome to specktra!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

